# EOI Submitted - Not Invited - Removed from SOL in July 14 - What happens?



## Arunvas (Oct 2, 2013)

Hi All,

I'm little curious to understand, what happens if you submit EOI (Visa 189) for an occupation X in Feb 14 and are NOT invited till July 14 and unfortunately that occupation X is removed out of SOL by July 14?

a) You will be still 'considered' and will be invited (later July 14) to apply Visa 189 as you submitted EOI before July 14 (when the occupation X was previously available in SOL)?

b) (or) Your EOI will be cancelled and you will not be eligible to apply for Visa 189 at all? 

c) In case -b, as the EOI was submitted ONLY for 189, we may need to apply a new EOI for Visa 190 as the last option?


Your valued responses are much appreciated!


----------



## chuminh (Oct 21, 2013)

I have the same concerns as well. I submitted my EOI on 11/Jan/2014 with the 261111 code (business analyst). I have only 60 points. is there a chance for me to get invited later this year?

As I just checked the report on immi website. They raised the point of business analyst to 70, and the number of people get invited exceed the ceiling value (1383 > 1380). Anyone knows that is the reason. does that mean if you have 70pts, you still get invitation to apply eventhough the quote is full?.

thx


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2014)

If your occupation is removed from the sol or quota is filled before you get an invite if course you wont be invited. Would be little point in having a sol or quotas if they ignored them!


----------



## makai (Aug 12, 2013)

*Flagged Occupations*

To get an idea which occupations could be removed from the SOL you may want to have a look at the AWPA (Australian Workforce and Productivity Agency) website. They are in charge of composing the sol.

The flagged occupations are the ones that barely made it on the SOL. They are listed here:

awpa.gov.au/our-work/labour-market-information/skilled-occupation-list/Pages/Flagged-Occupations.aspx

(Sorry, can't paste links yet - I don't seem to have enough posts.)


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2014)

makai said:


> To get an idea which occupations could be removed from the SOL you may want to have a look at the AWPA (Australian Workforce and Productivity Agency) website. They are in charge of composing the sol.
> 
> The flagged occupations are the ones that barely made it on the SOL. They are listed here:
> 
> ...


 That's not true. Most of them have been flagged for years but are still on the SOL, others have been removed that were never flagged.


----------



## kumar_nd (Feb 21, 2014)

@makai - 
I was also worried about 2613* category but I found following link in one post -
https://www.acs.org.au/__data/asset...bmission-2014-Australian-Computer-Society.pdf

Hope this would give good hope to 'chuminh' & 'makai'


----------



## anish13 (Oct 25, 2010)

kumar_nd said:


> @makai -
> I was also worried about 2613* category but I found following link in one post -
> https://www.acs.org.au/__data/asset...bmission-2014-Australian-Computer-Society.pdf
> 
> Hope this would give good hope to 'chuminh' & 'makai'


Boy, trust me that has taken a lot of pressure off my mind.. thanks a lot for sharing this link. Thanks kumar_nd


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2014)

It really is just wait and see with the skilled lists. The most random occupations come on or off with little waring and the ones you were expecting have little change. 
Just prepare your application and keep your fingers crossed x


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

yeah...that acs document certainly takes some pressure off...hope they retain 2613, 2611 etc etc..


----------



## fornigam (Feb 24, 2014)

Its not hope, it is great help ...thanks a lot Kumar ND:bump2:


----------



## harsiv (Dec 7, 2016)

I am applying for 190 Visa under skill set 225112 VETASSESS- Market Research Analyst from India.
Is the 225112 still active or its closed by all states. If I need to apply under it should I wait till July 2017 for the list to get revised. I already submitted my application to VETASSESS for verification..


----------

